# Vape Monarch Online Store



## Khorneey (15/11/18)

Hi all 

I ordered a few products from Vape Monarch based out of Cape Town and I paid for overnight shipping on Tuesday evening and have yet to hear anything from them with regards to it getting shipped out. 

Has anyone else had an issue with them? Not trying to badmouth the company as I love some of their stock but I am just concerned about their shipping methods.


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/11/18)

Khorneey said:


> Hi all
> 
> I ordered a few products from Vape Monarch based out of Cape Town and I paid for overnight shipping on Tuesday evening and have yet to hear anything from them with regards to it getting shipped out.
> 
> Has anyone else had an issue with them? Not trying to badmouth the company as I love some of their stock but I am just concerned about their shipping methods.


Ordered from them 3 times already.
No issue thus far.
Maybe drop them an email?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Khorneey (15/11/18)

Already did. Tried to call too and didn't get a response. Thanks for letting me know that your orders were good though ! Will wait for a response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/11/18)

Khorneey said:


> Already did. Tried to call too and didn't get a response. Thanks for letting me know that your orders were good though ! Will wait for a response.


hope you come right bud

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/11/18)

Info@vapemonarch.co.za
sales@vapemonarch.co.za

i have those 2 emails


----------



## Khorneey (15/11/18)

Thank you so much @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/11/18)

I am a little pissed at them now though.

A couple weeks back they sent out a closing down sale notice. So i went and bought some items. I see most of the items are now back to full price. Not a kewl sales tactic in my opinion. Uncertain if they are still closing down though. 

Happy with the prices i paid though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khorneey (15/11/18)

That's what I thought too. The prices are obscenely low but what worries me is that I have heard nothing from them but my money has left my bank account. @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khorneey (15/11/18)

Managed to get hold of them and the order went out today. Just didn't receive email confirmation for some reason. All sorted. @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/11/18)

Khorneey said:


> Managed to get hold of them and the order went out today. Just didn't receive email confirmation for some reason. All sorted. @BioHAZarD


awesome news buddy
glad it's sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (15/11/18)

Khorneey said:


> Managed to get hold of them and the order went out today. Just didn't receive email confirmation for some reason. All sorted. @BioHAZarD



Well thats good, i tried my best on every platform to get contact numbers but i didn’t get one reply. Hate when companies dont have the decency to reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Khorneey (15/11/18)

Agreed @jm10. But luckily it's all sorted. I think we need to remember they are a very small home run company.


----------

